# Bradley Cooper at the American Hustle Press Conference at the Mondrian Soho in New York City, December 7, 2013 (12x)



## karollynnyjames (9 Dez. 2013)




----------



## Q (10 Dez. 2013)

Great pictures ... for .Engelchen.  thank you for tough Bradley!


----------



## Dana k silva (11 Dez. 2013)

Thanks for Bradley!


----------



## RKCErika (31 Dez. 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## dkfan (6 Apr. 2014)

Thank you, karollynnyjames!


----------

